# 1st IUI Scan 17 Follicles Help I'm In Shock



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi I don't know where to start I'm in shock - I had my 1st IUI scan today (day 12) don't usually ovulate until day 18 and the nurse started checking the follicles - counting & measuring and looked concerned and she said that I have 17 follicles of between 9 and 17mm. She was shocked as I am on the lowest dose of Puregon and only injected on days 5,7 & 9. 

We asked what our options were and she said that as the risk of multiple birth was so high she couldn't recommend going ahead with IUI this week, but it was our choice and they could always reduce any multiple pregnancy. Or we could transfer to an IVF cycle which I wasn't keen on as we are unexplained and it seemed drastic at this stage and they couldn't guarantee it would work. Anyway she went off to speak to the consultant who agreed it would be best to abandon this cycle. 

They say the next step is to wait until I ovulate and then they will scan me and see if the ovaries have settled down and maybe to have a rest month (we haven't even started yet) and start in October (I'm 36 in October and that depressed me more). We have been told not to BD for a couple of weeks because of the risk of multiples (it has gone through our minds to carry on BDing) and I explained that we BD last night and she looked concerned - sorry to ramble on but we both feel really disappointed  and of course she also said that ovulation will be painful and there is a risk of ovarian hyperstimulation - what a day!!!! Any advice welcome. Melanie


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Melanie

Firstly Welcome to FF 

Wow ! You must be a good responder. I had exactly the same happen to my 3rd IUI, that was also cancelled like your but I was not given the IVF option.  I just wanted to day please please don't have any bms, you are at such a risk of a high multiple pregnancy, and even though you consultant has mentioned reduction this is really not a safe thing for you to be doing. Please be careful, I just wanted to say that, the risks are too high for your health.  

Ohh and be on careful watch for ohss signs and call your hospital if you suspect your suffering with it, it's a nasty one to get.

Good luck for your next cycle
Amanda


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello Melanie - welcome!
Crikey - 17 follies!  I was on the lowest dose and I overstimulated as well but we were given the option to convert to IVF, which we did as we didn't want to 'waste' the cycle and it meant bypassing a lot of the more intense IVF treatment.  We now have beautiful twin boys.  That felt like the right decision for us but everyone is different and of course you don't get much time to make your decision or get used to the idea.  Trust your instincts - you'll know what feels right for you.  At least now they will know how perky your ovaries are so they can adjust the dosage for next time.

I would echo what Amanda says and please don't risk having bms as you could end up with a lot of multiples.  Embryo reduction is quite a drastic measure and you would risk losing the lot.

Hope you don't get OHSS so take it easy and watch out for any symptoms.
lots of luck
Morgan


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Amanda and Morgan thanks for the advice we won’t have any more bms but of course we did the night before the scan – so I’m a bit nervous. I will watch out for any OHSS symptoms and drink plenty of water as advised by clinic. Just thought I’d mention that both your children are gorgeous. Thanks again - Melanie


----------



## Vaso (Apr 14, 2005)

Why don't you consider IVF? I am a very low responder - only produced one egg, and I would love to be in your position...17 follicles, means loads of eggs (which you may not be able to produce in the future) which also means a very high sucess rate of IVF. 
Think about it, please...you've come this far, you've had the nasty injections, the worst is over. 

xxx
V.


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi V - Thanks for replying. The nurse said it was possible to convert to an IVF cycle but when she spoke to the consultant she advised against it and said to carry on with IUI in the next couple of months. So we did as we were told. Melanie


----------

